# New BIG SCARY SHOW: ScareFest, Dent Schoolhouse, 13 QoD, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – Episode 117
Well here it is, the middle of October, and the Big Scary Show is busier than ever.
Badger, Meathook Jim and the Haunt Rocker descended upon ScareFest in Lexington, Ky. for the 5th straight year, and we have interviews with Jon Franklin and Courtney Gaines from Children of the Corn, Kevin Greivoux from Underworld, Sean Whalen from the People Under the Stairs, as well as the Scum Dogs of the Universe, GWAR, Bob B Conner with Pumpkin Teeth, and Jeremy with Wicked World Scaregrounds. Rounding out the weekend, Jim and the Haunt Rocker made a trip to the Dent Schoolhouse in Cincinnati, talking with Bud Stross about some of the new changes, as well as the Legend of Charlie McFree.
The Roundtable of Terror is back with another 13 Questions of Doom: the Clown Edition. is it Funny or creepy? you be the judge.
Badger is here with your latest Deadline News, Storm rants on, in a Haunt Minute, Jim interviews Veronica Little from the ScareAtorium on Scare Actor Spotlight, Vysther is back with a new Haunted Vista, and Jerry spins the spooky tunes
We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….The Big Scary Show!

Featured Music
First Jason – Witch Camp
13 Pagan Holiday 13 – Long Shadows Fall on Halloween
Virgil – The Haunted

www.bigscaryshow.com

#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror #bigscarynews


----------

